# Acceleration problem



## Berwick ranger (Nov 22, 2008)

Hello,
I have a 2004 2.2dci that has done 38000 miles.
Today I noticed a problem when accelerating - when i get to around 3000 revs, it stops pulling and "stutters". The problem _seems_ worse in auto mode (more noticeable). 

Sometimes it can go beyond 3000rpm, sometimes it happens below. It is under extended warranty, so i don't have to start getting spanners out but just wondered if anyone had experienced the same / similar.

thanks
BR


----------



## rowlers (Sep 15, 2008)

I have exactly the same problem! Read about a bit and from what I can find it boils down to either turbo on its way out of problems with the fuel pump.

I think the more likely cause is the turbo. Basically one or more of the vanes in the turbo gets stuck (due to oily deposits) so the Turbo overboosts, the juddering is the engine protecting itself. If you get the ecu read for faults codes I'll bet nothing comes up though. I'm currently running 2 cans of FORTE advanced diesel treatment through the engine, touch wood it seems to be OK for now.

I'm betting on a new turbo soon though!


----------



## Berwick ranger (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for that Rowlers. Where can you get this stuff from? Is it available at places like Halfords?


----------



## rowlers (Sep 15, 2008)

No, Forte products are only available through the trade, i.e. garages etc.. Try your luck on ebay tho, often plenty on there.

Be aware though it doesn't cure the fault! Mine played up again this morning, only to be fine again on way home from work!?!


----------



## Berwick ranger (Nov 22, 2008)

just an update - the fuel filter was changed as it was apparently full of sludge. So far so good (although the fault has disappeared and come back before), so fingers crossed....

but I'm not completely convinced that thats the end of it


----------



## rowlers (Sep 15, 2008)

I too have had the fuel filter changed - and also seems to have cured it. Agree with berwick here - it has also gone away and come back! So Fingers crossed!


----------



## planetf1 (Sep 22, 2008)

Did your problem sound like mine ? http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/149961-xtrail-2-2-dci-2005-stutters.html

I originally thought turbo, but could be hoses, fuel pump, filter etc..


----------



## rowlers (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeh pretty much eactly - even down to the clutch/flywheel!

Still running sweet after the new filter - STILL fingers crossed!


----------



## planetf1 (Sep 22, 2008)

Interesting. I think (but may be wrong) from reading that there are 2 fuel filters
a) The regular one in the rear of the engine.... probably could replace this by oneself (am thinking about it)
b) A mesh filter in the fuel pump unit (sounds a PITA)

I'm guessing it was a) and if the dealer did it it cost you ~ £75?

Did you consider DIY?


----------



## planetf1 (Sep 22, 2008)

Also checked my service book. I noticice fuel filter is listed as "I" (inspect) on M1/2/3. I don't remember ever having paid extra (first 3 were on a flat rate monthly scheme) for fuel filter. Did notice a side note "change every 2 years at extra cost" but quite likely at 4 years+ this hasn't been done. WIll check receipts but could be an explanation ....


----------



## Jvv482g (Feb 7, 2009)

Have just had exactly same problem with my 2002 DCI 80K miles. Had it from new. Nothing showed up on diagnostics at main dealers so I asked that they check fuel filter from reading the previous posts. They confirmed that changing it is an option and so relies on the dealer advising the customer. I've never been asked. Result - my car still running with original filter. It was so badly sludged and corroded up that the aluminium filter housing had to be replaced too (£120 + vat - total bill £265 inc). Its going fine now. I'll be taking up the lack of advice with dealer that has serviced it previously but don't hold out much hope of getting anywhere. Word needs to be spread to diesel owners - change the fuel filter.


----------

